# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA June 10th - Cycle Truck Convoy



## Eric (Apr 24, 2018)

*


*
*
Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA June 10th - Cycle Truck Convoy*

*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday June 10th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
Theme: Ride your Cycle Truck for the Cycle Truck Convoy. (Any vintage bike is ok if you don't have a CT)*

*

 *

*

*


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 24, 2018)

It’s on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Apr 24, 2018)

As soon as I figure out a way to transport my cycletruck, I'd love to join on one of these rides. 

Been fixing up my old truck, but I'm not sure it'll be road worth by June


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 24, 2018)

Dizzle Problems said:


> As soon as I figure out a way to transport my cycletruck, I'd love to join on one of these rides.
> 
> Been fixing up my old truck, but I'm not sure it'll be road worth by June





Where would you be coming from? We have a lot of fine people here that you may be able to hitch a ride with and create a new riding buddy.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Apr 25, 2018)

Jrodarod said:


> Where would you be coming from? We have a lot of fine people here that you may be able to hitch a ride with and create a new riding buddy.



Ventura. Not too far at all.


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 25, 2018)

Not far at all.. The Truckers will start reading this thread and I hope one of them reach out. Ill follow-up later as we get closer. Thanks and hope to see you there!


----------



## Jrodarod (May 11, 2018)

We are just over a month away from our 3rd Annual Cycle Truck Convoy. Currently working on getting the Tshirts made. Thinking of using navy blue shirts this year. Stay tuned and I will be taking preorders soon.


----------



## Jrodarod (May 20, 2018)

3 more weeks to go for The 3rd Annual Cycle Truck Convoy on June 10th at Orange Circle!


----------



## Jrodarod (May 25, 2018)

*Share the flier, Tell a friend!*


----------



## Jrodarod (May 27, 2018)

If Dodge can claim they are California’s Vehicle, I will claim the Cycle Truck to be California’s Bicycle! Pedal On!!


----------



## Jrodarod (May 27, 2018)

Two Weeks to get them Rigs to shine!! June 10th at 10am...


----------



## CWCMAN (May 28, 2018)

Shameless plug.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/for-sale-1940s-cwc-delivery-cycle.132059/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/roadmaster-cycle-truck-basket.132089/

SOLD


----------



## Jrodarod (May 28, 2018)

shameless plug may have created a sale..


----------



## CWCMAN (May 28, 2018)

Indeed, perfect timing with the basket that Scott M listed as well.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 1, 2018)

Jrodarod said:


> shameless plug may have created a sale..



At least it ain't a Schwinn


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 3, 2018)

Preorder for T-shirts. Looks like they will be at $20 a shirt. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 4, 2018)

Are You Ready! It’s all happening this coming SUNDAY!! June 10th at 10am. Be early for Show & Tell Cycle Truck Style.


----------



## Eric (Jun 5, 2018)

Weather is looking good for the ride.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 5, 2018)

Is it too soon for RollCall? Anyone wants to show us what you are bringing to the ride??


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 5, 2018)

I just finished installing this cool brass military wings plaque on my daughter’s CT.  Goes with her bike theme.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 5, 2018)

All Vintage Bikes are invited to come and hangout with us. It does not matter what color,  shape , size, with or without baskets. Your all welcome to pedal with Eric and the gang..


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 5, 2018)

.


----------



## 58tornado (Jun 5, 2018)

The basket case will be rollin this Sunday!!


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 5, 2018)

Who else wants to share?


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2018)

Lambert's Cycle Shop will be there.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 7, 2018)

Reminder: All Vintage Bikes Are Invited To Come Ride This Sunday. You don’t need a Cycle Truck to participate...


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jun 7, 2018)

Can’t make it, but I can share a pic!


 
By next time my truck should be done!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 7, 2018)

nice , like the crate on the front


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 7, 2018)

*I’ll be there ... I will also bring some CYCLETRUCK CONVOY shirts along with the latest CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts in my basket ...*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 7, 2018)

*Here are the latest CYCLONE COASTER t’s ... they all have a small logo on the front left chest & the large logo on the back .. various colors .. in all sizes ... a few shown below *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 7, 2018)

Dizzle Problems said:


> Can’t make it, but I can share a pic!
> View attachment 820320
> By next time my truck should be done!




Looks done and ready to ride to me.., 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jun 7, 2018)

Jrodarod said:


> Looks done and ready to ride to me..,
> Thanks for sharing!



I ment my Toyota truck to drive it down there!


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jun 7, 2018)

Jrodarod said:


> Looks done and ready to ride to me..,
> Thanks for sharing!



I ment my Toyota truck to drive it down there!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 7, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Here are the latest CYCLONE COASTER t’s ... they all have a small logo on the front left chest & the large logo on the back .. various colors .. in all sizes ... a few shown below *
> 
> View attachment 820408
> View attachment 820414
> ...



Love that red one! Do you have any red left?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 8, 2018)

BLWNMNY said:


> Love that red one! Do you have any red left?




*I printed a bunch of different colors as you can see for the new CYCLONE COASTER design ...  I call that red  "shop rag red" ... since it looks like the shop rags I always use when working on my truck & the vintage bicycles .. Let me know what size you need & I will check if I have any left .. thanks for the interest .. Ridden NOT Hidden - Frank *


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 8, 2018)

Pulled out the CT to clean them up today. Two of them had an issue My Cycle Trucks tend to have. Can someone guess what it is beside hot chicks always wanting a ride...


----------



## 58tornado (Jun 8, 2018)

For sale local pick up in oc.. 700..


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 9, 2018)

Hope you all are ready to join Eric and the gang on a fun filled bicycle riding event. *Don’t forget to bring a Cycle Truck if you have one available..

I’ll have T-shirt for this event. I only printed a limited quantity.  Orange Circle Convoy 2018 is 24hrs away... *


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 9, 2018)

*15hrs to go... R U Ready!*
*

 *


----------



## 63caddy (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## 58tornado (Jun 9, 2018)

shined up and ready to roll on!! Looking forword to seeing all the trucks in the morning.. I got the basket case plus 1!!


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 10, 2018)

*Rise and Shine Everyone.... *
*It’s Cycle Truck Convoy Day at Orange Circle CA!!*


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 10, 2018)

Loaded and ready to go!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2018)

Eastbound and down,

 I'm loaded up and truckin!


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 10, 2018)

They are showing up!


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 10, 2018)

*Worlds Largest Gathering of Eco-Friendly Trucks Ever Assembled!*


----------



## Hoppmann (Jun 10, 2018)

Great turnout today!!


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 10, 2018)

Eric,

Thanks again for hosting the Cycle Truck Convoy III event. Great turnout , Great pictures , fresh new riders , strong support from the Coasters and one loud blow-out. God willing, can’t wait for next year. 

Thanks Again,
Alfred..


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2018)

Great Convoy today!

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Keep on Truckin, was the spirit of the day.
I'd like to throw out a big thanks to all the guys that helped me get my rig back on the road after my rear tire blew.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 10, 2018)

Hope everyone is enjoying a McFlurry!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 10, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Great Convoy today!View attachment 822200 View attachment 822201 View attachment 822202 View attachment 822203 View attachment 822204 View attachment 822205 View attachment 822206 View attachment 822207 View attachment 822208 View attachment 822209 View attachment 822210 View attachment 822211 View attachment 822212 View attachment 822213 View attachment 822214 View attachment 822215 View attachment 822216 View attachment 822217 View attachment 822218Keep on Truckin, was the spirit of the day.
> I'd like to throw out a big thanks to all the guys that helped me get my rig back on the road after my rear tire blew.



You can't ever leave a fellow trucker stranded on the side of the road


----------



## Thurman (Jun 10, 2018)

A few more pics from my first Cycletruck Convoy ride.


----------



## 58tornado (Jun 10, 2018)

This guy is!!


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 10, 2018)

Yes, Cyclingday did suffer a blowout . But , Frank an crew came to the rescue. Lucky it happened on a Cycle Truck ride. So, all the tools , tube and air was on site in seconds due to extra carrying compartments on every bike. Thank you guys for your assistance. Cyclingday, your a trooper...


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 10, 2018)

One of my Favorites... Junk n da Trunk..


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 11, 2018)

BTW Guys, I still have a few Limited Edition Cycle Truck Convoy III T-shirt available shipped to your door for $22. 

They are Dark Blue DuraBlend shirts. I’m also up for trading for other ride shirts. I wear XL. 

PM me... Thanks!


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 12, 2018)

Cycle Trucks as far as the eye can see.



Right Before the Blowout. Rider in yellow had everything needed in his bike to make the needed repairs. Never got his name... Maybe Christopher?



Break Time..


----------

